# Is there a need for a north/central Lincolnshire exotics refuge/rescue service?



## Celairwen (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'd really appreciate it if as many of you as possible could fill in my questionnaire linked below investigating if there is a need for a dedicated exotics rescue/refuge in the central/north Lincolnshire area.

The results will go towards a vital feasibility study. There are only ten questions in this initial survey and it should only take you a couple of minutes.

Many thanks in advance, Celairwen

Is there a need for an exotics refuge/rescue service in central Lincolnshire? Survey

Please note that there can be multiple responses for some questions.


----------



## Celairwen (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone that has responded to my questionnaire so far, your opinions really do matter. For those of you that haven't yet, please, please do so. Your responses will all be greatly appreciated.

Once my results are assessed, I will be issuing a second questionnaire with the offer of a small prize for one lucky respondent!


----------

